# yay! 2 more 'tiels! (photos fixed)



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

here are my two new tiels ( mario and natalie )..... and my original tiel (moondust ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!

natlie









mario










moondust


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The photos aren't showing, just their names.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Can't see them...sorry.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

I wanna see the pictures...I wanna see the pictures


----------



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

*sorry*

will try to get the pictures to show up in this message..... 
if this doesnt work then u will all have to wait untill the 14th........ sorry!
the order is natalie,mario,moondust
Copy of natalie
[IMG]Copy of mario
[IMG]IMG_0115



oh...yeah!..... in my signature ( even though its kinda hard to see ) from the top to bottm is mario,natalie,mario!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Everyone should be able to see the photos now, I fixed them for you.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

beautiful birds


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Natalie reminds me of my second 'tiel I got, Dipsy. They're all really cute though!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute! Poor Natalie ?(may be a boy) has no crest...


----------



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks ......... i am pretty sure natalies a girl thought because she has had alot of owners and is about 11 or something close to that.............


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

moondust said:


> thanks ......... i am pretty sure natalies a girl thought because she has had alot of owners and is about 11 or something close to that.............


OH! Well, yea that would make her a girl. She looks alot like a baby to me though...dont know why!


----------



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah! i thought that to!!!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice 'tiels, Moondust looks so much like my Kayla, it's almost spooky.


----------



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

Ann said:


> Very nice 'tiels, Moondust looks so much like my Kayla, it's almost spooky.



yeah...could u post a pic. of her?


----------

